
Computing in the Soviet Space Program (2005) - robin_reala
https://authors.library.caltech.edu/5456/1/hrst.mit.edu/hrs/apollo/soviet/index.htm
======
SiempreViernes
A very interesting essay about the possible reasons for the technological
choices of US and SSSR space programs:
[https://authors.library.caltech.edu/5456/1/hrst.mit.edu/hrs/...](https://authors.library.caltech.edu/5456/1/hrst.mit.edu/hrs/apollo/soviet/essays/essay-
ponomareva.htm)

------
zarathustraa
> RAM capacity - 128 14-bit words, ROM capacity - 4,096 17-bit words.

I don't think it can run Electron.

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News so we
don't have to ban you again?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

